# Rust - Allgemeines, Diskussionen und mehr [Sammelthread]



## Gast1669461003 (21. April 2014)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Rust. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Rust. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eure Clanserver könnt ihr hier vorstellen. Hier wird nicht gespammt. 

Da es doch einige zu geben scheint, die Rust spielen und es inzwischen ähnliches Ansehen genießt wie gewisse andere Spiele dieser Art, sollte ein Thread her. Hier könnt ihr euch also über das Spiel, kommende Updates, Online-Erfahrungen und alles andere austauschen. Also los geht's... wer zockt Rust?


----------

